# The "weighting" game....



## rozzleberry

So last week, at my 34 week ultrasound/scan appointment, the dr. told me that my boys were weighing in at 6 lbs. 9 oz. & 6 lbs. 12 oz........and still growing!! I'm curious....

How much did your twins weigh at birth? 

If you're expecting twins and are in your last weeks of pregnancy, how much did your babies weigh at your last ultrasound/scan appointment??


----------



## Wind

I delivered at 38+3. My daughter weighed 6 pounds 12 ounces and my son weighed 7 pounds 6 1/2 ounces.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

My girls were delivered at 36 & 4 and weighed 6lbs 3ozs and 6lbs 5ozs.

My last scan was at 34 & 4 when they were estimated at 5lbs 14ozs and 6lbs 1ozs, so they didn't grow too much in the last two weeks. xx


----------



## Cuffy

My two were delivered at 37+3 and were 7lbs 5.5oz & 6lb 10oz and I had gd so yours seem very big at 34 weeks!!


----------



## Mea

My twins weighed 5lb 11 and 5lb 13 they were born at37 weeks. At my scan a week earlier they were predicted to be 6lb 7 and 4lb 13!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, mine were 8 13 and 7 13 at 38wks (didn't have GD). My last scan at 34wks measured them at around 5 and 6Ibs - though they were obviously underestimated lol. Twins gain around 1Ib a fortnight in those last few weeks, so mine were more likely 7 and 6Ibs at 34wks :)

Look here to give you an idea of where your twins might be headed x

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## rozzleberry

Oh wow! All of you seem to have been on track. I do not have G D, I guess I'm just gonna have some big babies.......eeek. And they're both head down, so I'll be pushing. Thank you all for your feedback


----------



## Bekkah75

At my 33 week growth scan my twins were weighing 5lb 3 ounces and 5lb 5 ounces. Mine sound small compared to you guys'


----------



## windbloom

My girls were estimated at 6lbs 12oz and 6lbs 15oz at their last ultrasound before being born at 37 weeks 6 days. Their weights ended up being 5lbs 12oz and 5lbs 15oz.


----------



## Kristin83

At 35 weeks my boys were measured at 5lb4oz and 4lb15oz...2 weeks later they were born and weighed 6lb and 6lb10oz. Ultrasound measurements aren't 100% accurate and im sure they didn't gain that much in 2 weeks lol


----------



## rozzleberry

Well, that's good to hear!


----------



## lizziedripping

You'll likely have a pair of 7Ibers Rozz - that's what most women with larger twins tend to have hun x


----------



## rozzleberry

I went to my appointment yesterday afternoon and the dr. said I'm carying the twins well and he won't induce me untill 38 weeks.


----------

